# imodium question



## wobbles11 (Aug 26, 2001)

I have been taking imodium pretty much daily for the past 6 months or so. its not alwys a consistent amount though. if i fear i might go to the bathroom at all i will up my dose dramatically. i have such a fear of going to the bathroom at all anywhere besides my own home. i was just wondering how much was the biggest dose of imodium anyone has taken at one time. also is there a downside to taking this everyday? and can you build up a tollerance to it?? any info would be greatly appreciated! thanks-kara


----------



## buttmunch (Dec 17, 2002)

I think I may have a tolerance to Immodium. I would have cycles of diarrhea and constipation. I would take 2 Immodium after having the first wave of diarrhea, which then led to days of constipation. Recently, I have found that even 2 Immodium doesn't seem to work. I still had diarrhea after hours of taking the initial dose. So, now, I have stopped using Immodium completely. I quit eating anything that would cause a bowel movement to let my body readjust itself. I ate chicken noodle soup, rice and chicken and lots of bread. I found the culprit of causing my diarrhea, caffeine. So, I immediately stopped drinking caffeinated drinks, which is really hard for me. Since then, the cycle has stopped, and the diarrhea comes and goes but not as bad as before.


----------



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

I to was wondering if you can become immune to immodium. I have a bad habit of taking it whenever I have to go out somewhere because I am afraid to go in public places. I also take it prior to eating/drinking IBS triggers. I want to eat out at restaurants and occasionally drink with my friends so I take immodium prior to these events. What I want to know is a)Will I need to increase Immodium dosage over time and







Will I make my IBS symptoms worse by taking it prior to IBS triggers? HELPThis whole IBS things sucks and is not fair, it seems like nobody I know has it and it is difficult to explain why I can and can't eat/drink things.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Oh Barcelona,I can relate. I am into the immodium thing too. I have only used it occasionally (about 1-3 times /week and only 1-2 tablets each time). All I can say is I too wonder if taking it when I have triggers will worsen things or maybe the triggers will just happen later. I also wonder about the tolerence thing. I would think that as long as a person doesn't take it EVERY day, a tolerence is not likely, but I am not a medical professional. I've been told that it's safe to take it long-term and regularly as long as you know the source of your diarrhea. If it is caused by annything other than IBS you can be making things worse by keeping it inside (eg. food poisoning, parasites...). Have you had all the tests done?I know there are major social downfalls due to this disorder. I am starting grad school this year, and the few people I have told just don't seem to understand it at all. There are many more I can't even bring myself to tell. It's so unfair!!!But I kep telling myself it could be worse. Good luck.R


----------



## godsbabygurl777 (Apr 2, 2002)

hello.wow i havnt wrote on here in a long time. i guess i just havnt needed to . my ibs is 99% better, but its cause i take so much immodium. i started doingthis like 2 years ago, and yes my body keeps getting ammuned to it, i started taking 1 after every bowel movement, then 2 after a month or so and scary but true, i am up to taking about 32 immodium every single day. i have about 3 solid nice bm a day. and take like 7 immodium right after each one and then 7 more b 4 bed. as soon as i see im going more a day is when i no to up the intake once again. i dont no if immodium has long term effects or what can haasppen to me from doing this, its pretty scary, but its the only thing that lets me live. well hope this helped, if anybody knows of long term effects, or what this can be doing tome please let me no, cause i am concerned, but dont want to give up my life,


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

"32 immodium every single day" - YIKES!!







I have never heard of anyone taking that amount. I havent read anything bad about long term consumption of it but are you really comfortable with taking that much? Its almost as if your IBS has got 99% worse over time if you need 32 (4 packs?) a day?I presume you have IBS-D. If you want to try and resolve this on a natural approach, I suggest the following:1. Find a skilled Bodytalk practitioner (www.bodytalksystem.com) in your area and go to them. 2. After this, if you have not resolved your condition, then try Mike's IBS Audioprogramme.3. Also after the bodytalk, I would suggest going on Ibsacol at the maximum dose. The above are natural ways and in combination should work to the level that immodium did before. Hope this helps. Let me know if you do decide to ween yourself off the immodium. I only now ever take one or two immodium before binge drinking with friends as large volumes of alcohol can still really set me off.Scott


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

When i stopped my addiction to Immodium,i was literally up to 72 Immodium at one time before work.I started to fall asleep behind the wheel,wake up not knowing how i got where i was,it got really dangerous.I had to quit working or die from my pill popping.I was taking laxatives to "go"and Immodium to stop.I quit cold turkey and have never been the same.Just be careful with Immodium.Moderation is key-Wendi-


----------

